# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs > Individual Robotic Limb / Prosthetic Projects >  My finger prosthetic

## Jeeplvr

Lost part of my fingert a year or so ago. I came up with this as a replacement. It works realy well and I can actually use my finger again.
DSC02360.jpgDSC02361.JPGDSC02362.JPGDSC02363.JPG

----------


## ImaginationProgress

Very cool!  What exactly does that piece on the end do?  Can you explain how it works?

----------


## Tuukka

Impressive work. It looks like there's a wire of some sort that pulls the finger tip down. I would love to see a video to see how it bends.

----------


## Jeeplvr

https://www.facebook.com/CallEnterprises
this is my facebook page everything I post is there. I have a video of my first model but not the latest one. I will try to get a vid up soon.

----------


## My Thing in 3D

Hey thats nice! I could use one of those myself! I've been wanting to see about getting an X-finger or something similar for my middle finger. Do you share the STL files anywhere?

----------


## Eddie

We just wrote an article about this.  Thanks for Sharing Christian!

http://3dprint.com/1139/man-3d-print...-mini-printer/

Ed

----------


## Jeeplvr

> We just wrote an article about this.  Thanks for Sharing Christian!
> 
> http://3dprint.com/1139/man-3d-print...-mini-printer/
> 
> Ed


You're welcome and thank you very much for the interest. 
Chris

----------


## Larry

Chris, it seems you have become a bit of a celebrity after that article.  I saw you featured on cnet, gizmodo and a few other places.  Congrats on your creation.  Nice you have you here  :Smile:

----------


## Jeeplvr

Thanks! my 15 minutes of fame will be over before you know it  :Smile:

----------


## Jeeplvr

> Thanks! my 15 minutes of fame will be over before you know it


Here's my latest video. I found skin colored filament  :Smile: 

http://youtu.be/UnDvZpUdMqI

----------


## Eddie

Christian, I see you have an Indiegogo campaign up now!  Congrats, and best of luck!

----------


## Jeeplvr

Thanks Eddie, that means a lot.  :Smile:

----------


## Drakonladyz

I am looking for something just like this for my husband, he lost a couple of his fingers to a grenade.  Do you have your printable files available anywhere?

----------


## bshadown

I know the campaing is over but theres anyway i can still help? I dont know if indiegogo allow money for Your campaing at the moment, if not Meabe i can help you with the improvement of the desing (is extremly well done already im impress) still, that kind of desings can help a lot to many others. Just my two cents. Cheers

ps: im an engineer with focuss on robótics but never got into the bussines (none market in México for this Stuff) im a little rústy at the moment but old havits never die.

----------


## Jeeplvr

Here's my new Gofundme campaign. http://www.gofundme.com/boifuc

----------


## jeast

I have a pretty similar injury, same finger, approximately same amount of lost finger. Accident happen two years ago and I still have a lot of stiffness and only 45 degree bend of the knuckle. Do you think something like this could help me? Great job by the way.

----------


## Jeeplvr

I will need to take alook at it and let you know. Email me some pictures of the injury and I will see if I can come up with something. jeeplvr2000@yahoo.com





> I have a pretty similar injury, same finger, approximately same amount of lost finger. Accident happen two years ago and I still have a lot of stiffness and only 45 degree bend of the knuckle. Do you think something like this could help me? Great job by the way.

----------


## Jeeplvr

There's is a few ways to get rid of stiffness and they all include flexing the finger through a full range of its movement. I have also been occasionally using lidocaine patches to help keep the swelling and stiffness down. Lots of movement works the best though to keep it loose.

----------


## norvel

hi - would you be able to send me your file for the finger? Im an artist and just cut off my left index finger 7 weeks ago  on a table saw while in europe
a friend has a 3D printer and Id love to try your design... let me know if you want $ for it?

----------


## curious aardvark

what on earth is a 'family' sex doll ? 
The mind boggles. 

Thats said. get some flesh coloured flexible pla and - yep should be able to make a new finger.

----------

